# Help! What is it?



## Concha's Mom (Aug 8, 2019)

Hello everyone,

This guy/gal was strolling my cousins front yard yesterday. The carapace looks like a sulcata. We need to know what species so she can care for it properly.


----------



## Changa (Aug 8, 2019)

Concha's Mom said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This guy/gal was strolling my cousins front yard yesterday. The carapace looks like a sulcata. We need to know what species so she can care for it properly.


 well I think a better picture 
I'm no expert a veteran maybe able to tell.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 8, 2019)

Concha's Mom said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This guy/gal was strolling my cousins front yard yesterday. The carapace looks like a sulcata. We need to know what species so she can care for it properly.



Not a sulcata. Was he found in an area of the country that naturally has desert tortoises?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 8, 2019)

Desert tortoise
It may be illegal to possess.
I'm not sure of your local laws.


----------



## Concha's Mom (Aug 8, 2019)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not a sulcata. Was he found in an area of the country that naturally has desert tortoises?


Yes, he was found in Las Vegas. Do you think maybe a desert tortoise?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 8, 2019)

Concha's Mom said:


> Yes, he was found in Las Vegas. Do you think maybe a desert tortoise?


Itd be best to release him back near where you found him.


----------



## Concha's Mom (Aug 8, 2019)

THANK YOU FOR ALL HOUR HELP!!


----------



## Concha's Mom (Aug 8, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Itd be best to release him back near where you found him.


He was in a neighborhood where there are lot of dogs and cats. He's smaller than the palm of your hand and was starving. I will tell her to put him in a more barren area. THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## Concha's Mom (Aug 8, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Desert tortoise
> It may be illegal to possess.
> I'm not sure of your local laws.


I know for a fact it is illegal in Nevada. She is returning it further away from the neighborhood.


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 9, 2019)

Hopefully she'll find somewhere safe with some vegetation around for cover and food.
Maybe give it a soak in lukewarm water and a good feed before it goes.


----------



## C. Nelson (Aug 10, 2019)

Concha's Mom said:


> Yes, he was found in Las Vegas. Do you think maybe a desert tortoise?



Vegas has lots of desert tortoises. They are protected and no one can build where they are until they have been moved.


----------



## William Lee Kohler (Aug 12, 2019)

Concha's Mom said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This guy/gal was strolling my cousins front yard yesterday. The carapace looks like a sulcata. We need to know what species so she can care for it properly.
> 
> View attachment 278111



Possibly a Berlandiers tortoise? Better pictures top and bottom indeed.


----------



## TammyJ (Aug 13, 2019)

Berlandiers Tortoise? Is that a type of desert tortoise?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 13, 2019)

TammyJ said:


> Berlandiers Tortoise? Is that a type of desert tortoise?


Texas desert tortoise, but it's not.


----------



## William Lee Kohler (Aug 14, 2019)

Did some searching and decided Berlandiers not native to that area but neither is agasizzi. Wonder what kind this is?

Need more pictures please. Many could ID with good pics.


----------

